
John Carmack vs. ZeniMax Media - mkarr
https://www.scribd.com/document/341420632/John-Carmack-vs-ZeniMax-Media
======
ptrptr
There are just two mentions of Oculus VR - clearly this isn't retaliation for
what happen in february.

